# Band saw box



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

I have been wanting to make a band saw box for a long time. The big hold up was my 35 year old Sears band saw. It couldn't saw something very thick with much accuracy and don't have a whole of power either.
So scaled things down by 50% and made one from a picture in a magazine. I used Maple and Bubinga. You can see some of my mistakes, but you can't see the big one. When I glued the round piece to it's base, I didn't think about the inside storage areas. I glued it down to look balanced and that showed me that I had cut the storage area at the wrong angles. This meant that there isn't much area left to use.

Oh well, I always learn more that way anyhow. I made another one after that and it came out better. You can see it on my web site.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Ron, that looks awesome! What a neat little box. I love the one on your site too. Is it your own design? I checked out the pictures of your turned vases, also very nice work. Keep it up and keep the pictures coming.

John


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I love bandsaw boxes and that one is sure a neat one...


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:Wow! That is a really goodlookimg band saw box! IMHO, people who make things are their own worst critics. They point out "errors" that almost always are unnoticed by others.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

I printed the pic out and went to the shop and for the life of me I can't see how to put my band saw into that box....  Runnin'n'duckin' mode on..


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

jdixon said:


> Ron, that looks awesome! What a neat little box. I love the one on your site too. Is it your own design? I checked out the pictures of your turned vases, also very nice work. Keep it up and keep the pictures coming.
> 
> John


John, Thanks for the kind words.I did design the fish. When I looked at the piece of cedar, it kind of looked like a fish. I took it from there. If you haven't looked at the burled wood post on my site (first page) take a look see. When I saw what I did in those pieces, I just had to make them.

Ron


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to mention.. mistakes?? I wish I was able to make mistakes like that. Great work.


----------

